# Fed up with processing centre



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi all,

I am just about at boiling point about the procedure at the embassy at which my husband lodged his partner visa application. I have seen on the forum that at most processing centres, applications are processed in order of lodgement. Well, this does not at all appear to be the case at ours. Here on the forum there have been three applicants (including ourselves) who applied from this same processing centre, and the pattern looks like this:

Applicant 1 - applied 7 months ago, still waiting
Applicant 2 - applied 6.5 months ago, visa granted 3.5 months ago
Applicant 3 - applied 6 months ago, still waiting

(We are Applicant 3)

What happened to the "queue" that we're told about? "Applications are processed in order of lodgement"? I am very happy for Applicant 2 that they were able to finish with the process so quickly, but what on earth is going on here? I do know that there were no compelling/compassionate circustances attached to their case.

During my recent correspondence with the embassy, I have been lead to understand that our case officer hasn't even opened our file to see if she needs any additional documents. We have the same case officer as Applicant 2. There are only 3 weeks between our applications. We have been waiting an additional 3.5 months. Not to mention poor Applicant 1, who applied before all of us and is geting the same response!

In addition, 3.5 months ago I queried the embassy about an interview time. I was pleased to receive the response, "You will be interviewed in the near future". However, we've been waiting for the "near future" for 3 and a half months. I wrote again to enquire a month ago. Response? "You will be interviewed, and it will be in the near future." And all of a sudden they have plenty of applications on schedule.

I have contacted our case officer personally regarding difficult circumstances on our part. No response at all. Not even the anticipated response with shallow sympathy but a reminder that everything has to go by standard process. Nothing. I am sick of being treated like nothing.

I am fed up with this process. I want to know why they continue to make false promises about queues. Or perhaps because they're given 12 months to deal with applications they think they sit back and relax because they've granted one of them?

What is going on here, and what can I do about it?


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Adventuress said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am just about at boiling point about the procedure at the embassy at which my husband lodged his partner visa application. I have seen on the forum that at most processing centres, applications are processed in order of lodgement. Well, this does not at all appear to be the case at ours. Here on the forum there have been three applicants (including ourselves) who applied from this same processing centre, and the pattern looks like this:
> 
> ...


Hard to say with immigration as to what goes on behind closed doors there, but in Salals case, she did visit the embassy three times, maybe that made a difference. It seems going in person does seem to sometimes speed up the process. Unfortunately in our case the embassy is halfway across the country and although we know the name of our case officer in Washington, they have refused to give us any direct contact details, saying she will contact us when she needs to. The silence is deafening 

Anyway as you are applying from Jordan it is not only immigration that you are having to deal with in processing time but ASIO and they are totally closed as to what goes on there, even to the immigration people, this may explain some of the variable time frames. It may come down to your family name being flagged there (not that anybody in your family are a risk) but they must check it out, I am assuming that you did a form 80. I read that form 80 and fortunately don't have to do them here as a rule but I can imagine that they would have their work cut out for them in checking all that stuff!

Anyway I hope you hear something soon and no it is not at all fair when you have to wait that long (or as some of the others on this forum up to it seems 16 months or more) to get a decision. I still don't know why they can't issue a bridging visa at least once they have done medicals etc.

Even though we only applied in October, I know how you feel when I found one applicant from the USA got theirs in a month or so, though they had been married for years with children but it still makes you think it isn't fair when they still say they are yet to start initial processing on ours.

Best of luck
Kttykat


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for your response, kttykat.

Yes, she did visit the embassy but that was in preparation to get married, which they did earlier this year. When we were getting married almost four years ago, we did also visit the embassy a few times (it was actually a requirement to get the Certificate of No Impedient to Marriage). As of last year (I think) everything to do with applications is referred to the AVAC in Amman, and they don't actually let people in to the embassy for general enquiries about visas. I know because we tried last year to ask a few things about a tourist visa application and we weren't allowed past initial security. So visiting the embassy is out; they don't want anyone there!

We've been married for almost four years, we've been living together, we've been sharing finances, we've travelled together, met each other's families, been accepted by both families, my husband has been to Australia on a tourist visa and complied with all his conditions. We were told that if he complied it would bode well for any further applications from him, such as a partner visa. We have just about every piece of evidence that they would want, and it hasn't been easy getting it. Like your own application, ours was huge and heavy.

About ASIO, yes, that is a bit of a wild card, but from what I've seen on the forum applicants are told that that's where their application is, if it's taking a long time. We're told that the case officer doesn't know if she needs additional documents because she hasn't even opened the file!

And what about ozidr, who applied before us all and is getting the same responses?

The least I would expect is that when they say "near future" for a blasted phone interview that they would actually follow through instead of making us wait almost a third of a year!

I am in complete agreement with you that some sort of bridging/visiting visa should be issued to applicants once the medicals or whatever else has been cleared. The US certainly does this. Otherwise it's inhumane to make couples to wait apart for an indefinite length of time without giving them any news. Actually, it impinges on basic human rights allowing people to choose their partners and have a family. I am absolutely sick of this process, which I have been keeping an eye on for the past five years. And now with these fee increases without even any proposed decrease in processing times... One would expect that money coming from the Immigration Department might be put back into it to improve it, but hey, that'd be an ideal world which clearly we are not living in.


----------



## MrsMwangi (Dec 12, 2012)

A bridging visa would be the best thing in the world. Being apart for so long is beyond heart breaking. I really don't see what takes so long. I'm fed up with it too.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

I wish I could tell you the secret to a quick approval, if only I knew myself 

Hope it works out soon for you, we are lucky that I can go on an ETA, I had already had enough of waiting and we haven't had time to organize a honeymoon with everything else going on so it looks like a honeymoon in New Zealand if we ever get approval 

Kttykat


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

kttykat said:


> I wish I could tell you the secret to a quick approval, if only I knew myself
> 
> Hope it works out soon for you, we are lucky that I can go on an ETA, I had already had enough of waiting and we haven't had time to organize a honeymoon with everything else going on so it looks like a honeymoon in New Zealand if we ever get approval
> 
> Kttykat


Thanks very much for your support, I really appreciate it. I'm sure yours will get approved in no time  I know what you mean about the honeymoon, it took us almost three years after we married to be able to organise one, but it was the best time of our lives 

Now back to waiting... the input of others would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

MrsMwangi said:


> A bridging visa would be the best thing in the world. Being apart for so long is beyond heart breaking. I really don't see what takes so long. I'm fed up with it too.


Hi Mrs Mwangi, sorry to hear that you as fed up as I am. I hope that yours is also speedily approved so no more waiting!


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

I was going to start a thread tonight about how often people contact their CO's but this seems like a good place to land my frustrations right now.
Im so sorry you are in pain Adverturess. I can hear it and feel it in your every word...and I know it well cos we all feel it through the burden we bear being in this process.
I also suffer from mental illness so for me the stress of this process is something very hard to bear and I have to be very careful to stay on top of my stress levels or I can end up very unwell as a result of it.
With that in mind I have been trying to manage my emotions and expectations accordingly so asking a few, not many, questions of the CO...like if she could please confirm if our application has been referred to ASIO for processing as I know this will increase the timeframe and at other times just following up a reply from additional documents sent to her as she didn't acknowledge them.
I consider all of these things to be reasonable and normal questions. You ask for a document, I send it, you acknowledge it is received....yes?...no!
These people work in their own little bubble! How is it ok to not respond, acknowledge? How it is not ok for a "client" to ask about their process...a very high level generic question like, have our application been referred to ASIO for processing? Other people on here know that from their CO so I don't think it is too much to ask.
Well I got a smack on the hands letter from the CO's supervisor basically asking me to stop asking questions?!?!?!?!?! Yes it was polite and soooooo diplomatic that it never actually said directly what they were trying to say but I was angry, then annoyed, then scared, then shocked, then dismayed then.....numb!
What do these people expect us to do? I get that if we all ask 3 questions a week and they have 30 people each to manage and it takes 10 mins for each questions it is 30 mins per person per week so 900 minutes across all of their clients per week so that is 15 hours per week spent on innocuous questions...but this is our life. They could just reply to the documents and say, thanks we got them and not wait for us to ask. Or drop a 2 line email letting us know where the process is at.
I wrote back a very humble and apologetic email cos what else can I do...but I think the system, the process is wrong. I think people without mental illness are forced to endure mental distress, often beyond their limits and this is not fair.
RANT OVER


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Mel,

Many thanks for your response and I'm so sorry you're finding this so hard as well. I agree with you that the very least they could do is acknowledge receipt of documents that they themselves requested, so that we don't have to worry whether they're still waiting and have paused progress on our file as a result. Some more transparency in some shape or form would do wonders for diminishing the number of questions they receive from applicants. One member earlier suggested having an online system where applicants could log in and learn on a single screen at what stage their application was. Then case officers would simply have to make a few clicks to update it once an application had progressed through the process. And voila, no more incessant questions!

I know exactly where you're coming from about the connection between stress and health, as my own health is being affected too, not only by the process and the lack of news but also through daily life in my husband's country.

I've been here for a cumulative total of almost 3 years out of the past 5, and I am seriously nearing the end of my tether. I get assaulted and harassed as a matter of course; people touch me and hit me and say disgusting things when I pass in the street. In the last city we lived in (from which we moved just 3 weeks ago), the locals liked to play a little game with their cars called "let's pretend to run over the foreigner". I am not joking and I am not exaggerating. I am treated with very little respect in my daily life if I choose to leave the house. People whom I know personally spread rumours that I'm a whore and have associated diseases, and that my husband isn't happy in his marriage to a foreign wife. Much worse things have also happened which I'm not quiet ready to share in a public space. I need counselling to get over the rage that has developed within me from everything I have experienced.

I am nothing here, and I have endured it for three years in order to be with my husband. I dress appropriately, I speak the language fluently. I'm absolutely certain that not all foreign women in Jordan get this same treatment, but this is my daily reality.

I wrote to my case officer advising that I'm going to go back to Australia soon, indicating all these things as the main reason, and also things relating to my ongoing education. And I got absolutely no response, not even to say, "We are sorry to hear about your difficulties but we must follow the standard process". I received nothing. I _am_ nothing in this country.

We have had to compile our application with our own blood, sweat and tears over four years just in order to get all the evidence they ask for and to afford the "application fee" while merely existing on $700 a month. We've got a lot of time behind us, and now a lot of evidence. Meanwhile, our file lies unopened after 6 months while others speed through with very little.

How can this be fair? I just don't know how to deal with this anymore.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Adventuress said:


> Hi Mel,
> 
> Many thanks for your response and I'm so sorry you're finding this so hard as well. I agree with you that the very least they could do is acknowledge receipt of documents that they themselves requested, so that we don't have to worry whether they're still waiting and have paused progress on our file as a result. Some more transparency in some shape or form would do wonders for diminishing the number of questions they receive from applicants. One member earlier suggested having an online system where applicants could log in and learn on a single screen at what stage their application was. Then case officers would simply have to make a few clicks to update it once an application had progressed through the process. And voila, no more incessant questions!
> 
> ...


Oh my Lord...I can't imagine how terrible it must be for you there...and then for your solution to be to leave the country...probably without your husband (although you didnt say this I am imagining this would be the case)...what a pickle to be in.

I am so sorry for your situation...it seems to me like you can't get a break at any turn right now and that is so hard to bear but I know you are strong...stronger than you realise and I know that you will not let this process and this system, as unfair as it seems, break you...because in the end your love will win out.

I know you don't feel like you know how to deal with this anymore but I think you have amazing tenacity within you and seeking the help of a professional for some counselling would also be of great benefit...but it that is not possible then let me help you. I am happy to be your support and strength when you free overwhelmed. You can PM me anytime and I will help get you through.

You know that we fight because the things we are fighting for are greater than any process or bureaucracy and we know that the men we love are good and honourable and true and they will be proven to be so in the end.

I will keep you in my prayers because when things feel like this for me that is the only place I can turn. When I have ran out of all of my answers I just have to try and hand it over to Him who knows all and see all xxx


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for your support, I really do appreciate it. I also appreciate this forum allowing us to air our concerns in such a supportive and understanding environment.

Yes, my only real solution at this time is to leave the country, and it will be without my husband if his visa isn't approved within the next couple of months. He's already been on one tourist visa and I have serious doubts that they would grant another right now because he's already applied and when I go he'll have almost nothing to his name to show a reason to come back. But it will be difficult later on when the partner visa is finally approved to send him alone on such a long haul flight while he has little English and no experience doing it by himself! That scares me. If it could be approved so we could go together, obviously that would make things so much easier. (I also mentioned this in my letter to the case officer, to which I received no reply)

I am looking forward to seeking the help of a counsellor when I get back to Australia to deal with everything but in the meantime it would be lovely to have your support  I will PM you in the near future (haha, although I will follow through on that unlike our embassy over here!)


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear ur situation n what ur going thru. I went thru what ur going thru n felt the same frustration but its possibly not as much as urs. I asked the same question before, how come people applied after me got their visa n I was still waiting. I thought it was processed based on the queue, first comes first serves. It wasn't the case. I still don't know y. I don't know how the system works. 

Early May this year I needed to get BVB to go home for family matter n I was granted my visa three weeks after. Sometimes I think my case was at the bottom of the pile because it leaked one PC. Because I applied for BVB, maybe that made my CO to pull the file out. I don't know if thats the case but that's what I guess. I hope u will hear some news soon about ur case.

I really want those CO to look on this forum n see that they r putting lots n lots of couples in agony n in pain.

Best of luck Adventuress n others that r also waiting!


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

ccpro said:


> I'm sorry to hear ur situation n what ur going thru. I went thru what ur going thru n felt the same frustration but its possibly not as much as urs. I asked the same question before, how come people applied after me got their visa n I was still waiting. I thought it was processed based on the queue, first comes first serves. It wasn't the case. I still don't know y. I don't know how the system works.
> 
> Early May this year I needed to get BVB to go home for family matter n I was granted my visa three weeks after. Sometimes I think my case was at the bottom of the pile because it leaked one PC. Because I applied for BVB, maybe that made my CO to pull the file out. I don't know if thats the case but that's what I guess. I hope u will hear some news soon about ur case.
> 
> ...


Hi i just wana say that im fed up too my husband n i have been waiting 20 months now n we still havnt got a co nor have we heard anything im am an australian citizen n hes not we applied in may 2011 and are still waiting for our case to be opened i have contacted immi by email amd phone n i get the same shit ee r reaching the front of the q. How much longer do we have to wait before we r on the top of the q really pissed off .... Any advise ...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Mary, where is your husband from? Just asking because whether or not someone's from a low-risk or high-risk country can make a huge difference in processing time. 

Even so, that's awful.  20 months! That is such a long time to be away from someone you love.


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Mary, where is your husband from? Just asking because whether or not someone's from a low-risk or high-risk country can make a huge difference in processing time.
> 
> Even so, that's awful.  20 months! That is such a long time to be away from someone you love.


Hes from india


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Mary, where is your husband from? Just asking because whether or not someone's from a low-risk or high-risk country can make a huge difference in processing time.
> 
> Even so, that's awful.  20 months! That is such a long time to be away from someone you love.


Thanks for ur reply my husband is from india im just really worried dat i might have done something wrong in his application i just dont understand y its takin this long.


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

mary79 said:


> Hes from india


I keep reading all the threads from here n i havnt yet comr across any one who has been waiting for their file o co to be allocated


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

mary79 said:


> Hes from india


That could be the reason, then. I'm new around here, but I've done enough reading to know that for high-risk countries (and from what I've read India is considered one... someone correct me if I'm wrong!) Australia performs what are called ASIO checks... and it takes months longer to process visa applications. If you search for ASIO on these boards you'll probably find more information.


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> That could be the reason, then. I'm new around here, but I've done enough reading to know that for high-risk countries (and from what I've read India is considered one... someone correct me if I'm wrong!) Australia performs what are called ASIO checks... and it takes months longer to process visa applications. If you search for ASIO on these boards you'll probably find more information.


Thanks i will do that .. But 20months n still nothing its a bit much dont u think


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

mary79 said:


> Thanks i will do that .. But 20months n still nothing its a bit much dont u think


I agree that's a very long time. It's not TOO far out of line with what I've seen people say it took when their partner was from a high-risk country... but it's definitely up there. 

I wonder if maybe they're being even more stringent with looking at partner visas from India now because of the ring they just busted of Indian men paying to marry Australian women to get into the country. I haven't read anywhere that that's affected the process for anyone else... but I wouldn't think it's out of the realm of possibility. Again, just speculating.

The truth is that none of us can know why your application is taking longer if DIAC won't tell you. That must be so frustrating for you -- living with your life in limbo for this long!


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

mary79 said:


> Thanks for ur reply my husband is from india im just really worried dat i might have done something wrong in his application i just dont understand y its takin this long.


Is he applying onshore (In Australia) or offshore (In India)? Because onshore processing can take a very long time. If he is offshore then he wins the longest processing time I have heard of (Not something you want to win).

Also, what is your background are you an Australian citizen by birth? If not that could make a difference too.

Kttykat


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> I agree that's a very long time. It's not TOO far out of line with what I've seen people say it took when their partner was from a high-risk country... but it's definitely up there.
> 
> I wonder if maybe they're being even more stringent with looking at partner visas from India now because of the ring they just busted of Indian men paying to marry Australian women to get into the country. I haven't read anywhere that that's affected the process for anyone else... but I wouldn't think it's out of the realm of possibility. Again, just speculating.
> 
> The truth is that none of us can know why your application is taking longer if DIAC won't tell you. That must be so frustrating for you -- living with your life in limbo for this long!


Yes it us very frustrating living in limbo n i cant stand ppl who do the wrong thing to get into aus i love my husband n he loves me n we r doing all the right things n still we have to suffer .


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Is he applying onshore (In Australia) or offshore (In India)? Because onshore processing can take a very long time. If he is offshore then he wins the longest processing time I have heard of (Not something you want to win).
> 
> Also, what is your background are you an Australian citizen by birth? If not that could make a difference too.
> 
> Kttykat


Hi yeh we applied for an onshore visa. And no im not aus by birth i came here at a very young age ..


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

Also, what is your background are you an Australian citizen by birth? If not that could make a difference too.

What dose it mean? What difference it make?


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

mary79 said:


> Hi yeh we applied for an onshore visa. And no im not aus by birth i came here at a very young age ..


Well that sounds like why you are waiting so long, as onshore processing they feel they can take their time as your husband is already in Australia.

Which country were you from originally? As unfortunately even that can make a difference.

Hope it works out for you soon.

Kttykat


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Well that sounds like why you are waiting so long, as onshore processing they feel they can take their time as your husband is already in Australia.
> 
> Which country were you from originally? As unfortunately even that can make a difference.
> 
> ...


Im from india too .. One of my mates got married 6months prior to us n hes already got his pr n he wad allocated a co within 6months he had a lawyer does dat make a difference


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

kangaro said:


> Also, what is your background are you an Australian citizen by birth? If not that could make a difference too.
> 
> What dose it mean? What difference it make?


It makes a difference as non citizens need extra police checks too an Australian by birth means they should be a citizen but she may be a permanent resident and apply, then there will be extra checks therefore extra time in processing.

Kttykat


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

kttykat said:


> It makes a difference as non citizens need extra police checks too an Australian by birth means they should be a citizen but she may be a permanent resident and apply, then there will be extra checks therefore extra time in processing.
> 
> Kttykat


I am an australian citizen. I mean does it make a difference if u have a lawyer


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

mary79 said:


> Im from india too .. One of my mates got married 6months prior to us n hes already got his pr n he wad allocated a co within 6months he had a lawyer does dat make a difference


Having a lawyer can make a difference as they will check that your application is complete and that can speed up processing.

I would definitely call immigration and ask about your case and ask them to acknowledge the state of your application in writing if possible.

Kttykat


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

kttykat said:


> It makes a difference as non citizens need extra police checks too an Australian by birth means they should be a citizen but she may be a permanent resident and apply, then there will be extra checks therefore extra time in processing.
> 
> Kttykat


Thanks for respond, what about Australian citizen but not by birth and live in Australia half of age, is treat-in the same citizen or have extra check?


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Having a lawyer can make a difference as they will check that your application is complete and that can speed up processing.
> 
> I would definitely ring immigration and ask about your case and ask then to acknowledge the state of your application in writing if possible.
> 
> Kttykat


Ohh i have contacted immigration plenty of times n i keep getting the same shit reply ur file is reaching the top of the q n will b contacted soon


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey Mary,

When did you take the citizenship test? Recently or was it a long time ago?

Also is there a big age difference between you and your husband? You younger, he being perhaps much older? The reason I ask this is that there has been a lot in the press and Parliament discussions about forced / arranged marriages, not to say that is what it was in your case, just the immigration people are under a lot of pressure to check that isn't the case before approving any applications.

Kttykat


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

kttykat said:


> When did you take the citizenship test? Recently or was it a long time ago?
> 
> Also is there a big age difference between you and your husband? You younger, he being perhaps much older? The reason I ask this is that there has been a lot in the press and Parliament discussions about forced / arranged marriages, not to say that is what it was in your case, just the immigration people are under a lot of pressure to check that isn't the case before approving any applications.
> 
> Kttykat


Citizen since 2001 and age difference about 7 yrs,


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

kangaro said:


> Citizen since 2001 and age difference about 7 yrs,


Sorry Kangaro,

I thought that was from Mary.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

kangaro said:


> Citizen since 2001 and age difference about 7 yrs,


Ok is your partner onshore or offshore? Perhaps we should start another thread, as I was getting confused with two rapid posters at once.

Kttykat


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Sorry Kangaro,
> 
> I thought that was from Mary.


Hi ktty sorry i have bern here from 1987


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Ok is your partner onshore or offshore? Perhaps we should start another thread, as I was getting confused with two rapid posters at once.
> 
> Kttykat


Sorry i thought u were talking to kangaroo


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

mary79 said:


> Hi ktty sorry i have bern here from 1987


OK Mary, 
Back to the original question then,

When did you take the citizenship test? Recently or was it a long time ago?

Also is there a big age difference between you and your husband? You younger, he being perhaps much older?

Kttykat


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Ok is your partner onshore or offshore? Perhaps we should start another thread, as I was getting confused with two rapid posters at once.
> 
> Kttykat


It's ok and sorry about interrupting, I just wondering if is there difference citizen by birth and not birth,


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

mary79 said:


> Sorry i thought u were talking to kangaroo


I was talking to you, then Kangaroo hopped in and I got confused lol 

Kttykat


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

kttykat said:


> OK Mary,
> Back to the original question then,
> 
> When did you take the citizenship test? Recently or was it a long time ago?
> ...


I have been in aus for ova 28years no my husband n i r the same age


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

kangaro said:


> It's ok and sorry about interrupting, I just wondering if is there difference citizen by birth and not birth,


OK by birth, child of Australian citizen parents, it is automatic that you are a citizen. Not by birth, you must take the citizenship test or you are a legal permanent resident therefore not a citizen and then the extra checks apply. Citizen is citizen though, no extra process that I know of, but immigration may have their own ideas on that.

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

mary79 said:


> I have been in aus for ova 28years no my husband n i r the same age


Hey Mary,

So you did or you didn't do the citizenship test? You don't automatically become a citizen even if you have been there 28 years.

Kttykat


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

kttykat said:


> OK by birth, child of Australian citizen parents, it is automatic that you are a citizen. Not by birth, you must take the citizenship test or you are a legal permanent resident therefore not a citizen and then the extra checks apply. Citizen is citizen though, no extra process that I know of, but immigration may have their own ideas on that.
> 
> Kttykat


Thanks .. Dats y i dont understand y the long process


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

mary79 said:


> Hi i just wana say that im fed up too my husband n i have been waiting 20 months now n we still havnt got a co nor have we heard anything im am an australian citizen n hes not we applied in may 2011 and are still waiting for our case to be opened i have contacted immi by email amd phone n i get the same shit ee r reaching the front of the q. How much longer do we have to wait before we r on the top of the q really pissed off .... Any advise ...


Wow Mary. That is so bad. I really feel for you and completely understand your pain and frustration. I'm sure we can come up with idea for you if maybe you share a bit more info like...what visa are you applying for, what country is your husband from. Where did you lodge the application etc


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

mary79 said:


> Thanks .. Dats y i dont understand y the long process


Hey Mary,

When did you become an Australian Citizen?? When did you do the ceremony?

Kttykat


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

Adventuress said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am just about at boiling point about the procedure at the embassy at which my husband lodged his partner visa application. I have seen on the forum that at most processing centres, applications are processed in order of lodgement. Well, this does not at all appear to be the case at ours. Here on the forum there have been three applicants (including ourselves) who applied from this same processing centre, and the pattern looks like this:
> 
> ...


Hi Adventuress,

Sorry to hear of your frustration, and over the last 2 months I felt the same way.
I suggest writing a well thought out feedback comment on the system as I did a couple weeks ago. Providing solutions or recommendations that we can identify that would assist us a little more in the process of waiting. I recommended a % indicator or stage identifier we can refer to or something similiar to help ease the anxiety even if only a little. 
I think that if everyone gave feedback to the system, it may start to build some statistical anaylsis for them to use. It seems that governments only work off statistics and if they don't have people like us writing in to state our cases, there will be no improvements. They need evidence that things are terrible.
I believe this is definately an area where as mentioned in this thread that Mental Health issues can be affected or even created due to the high levels of stress associated with anxiety from the lack of communication about our visa (our life).
I stated this in my feedback to the system and it won't actually help our own individual situations, but hopefully it provides a better system to those who follow us. 
I suggested they analyse the process and it's effects on Australian citizens Mental Health because there has been a focus it seems in recent times about understanding Mental Health challenges, but yet, the very government trying to raise awareness, is failing it's own people in this area. I hope it doesn't take a tragic outcome for there to be changes.

With regards specifically to the point you raised with the security checks, this is where I believe most of the discrepencies are created in applications. Who knows what things come up during this process and what data their computers display for each of us. If these guys have to follow up some flags, it could be that their investigations take time for various reasons, such as being unable to confirm some information etc etc... 
This is where our perception of the system is distorted. If two applications App A and App B were sent to the same embassy 1 month apart, and checks at the embassy were completed in that same time frame and sent to the security checks... they may not come back to the embassy in that same order. App B may make it's way through security checking faster, and then be received by the embassy before App A. From the information I have read, the order really comes down to the order of approval once they have passed ALL checks, definately not when they are received by the Embassy's as can be seen in the majority of cases. Yes they need to reword their statement I believe. 
I found this (order of approvals from application) only to be true for basic applications such as ours which have no real external factors to consider such as previous marriages, no children (and associated checks under that situation), no other country residencies other than birth countries and very small families, such as mother, father, applicant only. No brothers/sisters step fathers/mothers.
In those similiar basic cases, the time frames were very very similiar from start to stop.

However, for your application to be still un-opened to be considered is amazingly terrible and seemingly extremely slack or misinformed to you by them. I would suggest that should be something that can be identified for that embassy to check out locally during a Quality Analysis check. Again, you can use each embassy's feedback suggestion section, or preferably the DIAC website.

It is a struggle, and it seems completely unfair at times based on other results.
The light in this tunnel is... it proved to me that my relationship was tested and I can see tangible evidence of it's strength based on a very strong bond that this time apart did not break it. Our relationship held up to the challenge and I'm confident that challenges in our future will be met with strength and be more easily met now.
I also took personally from my experience that the fact that it was painful and distressing at times also proved that I have someone in my life that means so much to me and some people never have that. To feel pain is clearly an indication of a strong connection with someone. We should be happy for that too when all else seems lost.

Good luck and hopefully you can have some great Christmas time news.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

crasht said:


> Hi Adventuress,
> 
> Sorry to hear of your frustration, and over the last 2 months I felt the same way.
> I suggest writing a well thought out feedback comment on the system as I did a couple weeks ago. Providing solutions or recommendations that we can identify that would assist us a little more in the process of waiting. I recommended a % indicator or stage identifier we can refer to or something similiar to help ease the anxiety even if only a little.
> ...


What a wonderful post crasht. Thanks for sharing and for caring !!! Xxx


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

mary79 said:


> Thanks .. Dats y i dont understand y the long process


OK, why won't you answer my question? When did you become an Australian citizen? When did you do the ceremony. You said you were born in India, was either of your parents Australian citizens? Do you hold an Australian passport?

Kttykat


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

kttykat said:


> OK, why won't you answer my question? When did you become an Australian citizen? When did you do the ceremony. You said you were born in India, was either of your parents Australian citizens? Do you hold an Australian passport?
> 
> Kttykat


Yes i hold an aus passport and i got my citizen with my mum cause i was under age


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

mary79 said:


> Yes i hold an aus passport and i got my citizen with my mum cause i was under age


 Ok, sorry, I wasn't sure if you were avoiding the question. If you hadn't been a citizen it would have explained why you might be having problems.

Kttykat


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Wow Mary. That is so bad. I really feel for you and completely understand your pain and frustration. I'm sure we can come up with idea for you if maybe you share a bit more info like...what visa are you applying for, what country is your husband from. Where did you lodge the application etc


Sydney office n yes im really frustrated


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

mary79 said:


> Hi i just wana say that im fed up too my husband n i have been waiting 20 months now n we still havnt got a co nor have we heard anything im am an australian citizen n hes not we applied in may 2011 and are still waiting for our case to be opened i have contacted immi by email amd phone n i get the same shit ee r reaching the front of the q. How much longer do we have to wait before we r on the top of the q really pissed off .... Any advise ...


Hi Mary,

I'm sorry to hear that you've been waiting so long for someone to look at your case. Twenty months sure is the one of the longest periods any of us have heard of here. Since it is very far beyond the indicated processing time, you definitely have reason now to make a complaint to DIAC and perhaps even to the Ombudsman who oversees the Department.

But on the bright side, since you've already been waiting 20 months, in just four months your husband will be eligible for permanent residence straight away, because eligibility begins two years after date of application lodgement, not date of grant. And at least you've been able to be with your husband while you've been waiting


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> I wonder if maybe they're being even more stringent with looking at partner visas from India now because of the ring they just busted of Indian men paying to marry Australian women to get into the country. I haven't read anywhere that that's affected the process for anyone else... but I wouldn't think it's out of the realm of possibility. Again, just speculating.


But this happened only very recently, I sort of doubt that it would be affecting an application lodged almost two years ago. If it had happened two years ago, then maybe... But they've had all this time to treat them like regular applicants and they haven't. There must be something else going on.


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Also, what is your background are you an Australian citizen by birth? If not that could make a difference too.


Do you mean to differentiate between an Australian citizen by birth and an Australian citizen by naturalisation, or between an Australian citizen and an Australian permanent resident?

Because a citizen is a citizen as far as Australia is concerned, and as far as I know there is no differentiation made between born and naturalised citizens. Yes, there is a question about this on the form, but that's simply because a citizen by birth and a naturalised citizen have to provide different types of evidence for their citizenship (i.e. Australian birth certificate in the former case and a citizenship/naturalisation certificate in the latter). I am a naturalised citizen from about twenty years ago, and I have never been treated any differently from a person born in Australia. Perhaps you're assuming a similar system to the USA?

As for Australian permanent residents, yes there are somewhat different requirements such as having to be permanently living in Australia at the time of application lodgement. Not sure about police checks though.

Also, the citizenship test is a fairly new introduction (within the past 5-6 years) which was brought in against a background of widespread debate about its relevance. So Mary in '87 definitely wouldn't have had to contend with it.

I would say that Mary's difficulties are result of either ASIO's security investigations, or, what I consider more likely in her case, a glitch or human error in the system.


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

crasht said:


> Hi Adventuress,
> 
> Sorry to hear of your frustration, and over the last 2 months I felt the same way.
> I suggest writing a well thought out feedback comment on the system as I did a couple weeks ago. Providing solutions or recommendations that we can identify that would assist us a little more in the process of waiting. I recommended a % indicator or stage identifier we can refer to or something similiar to help ease the anxiety even if only a little.
> ...


Hi crasht,

Many thanks for your detailed response and for your support.

Yes, I loved your percentage indicator idea when you first suggested it a couple of months ago. It would not only keep applicants more or less appeased, but it will also indirectly help to speed up the process because applicants won't have a need to constantly write to their processing centres asking for updates.

I certainly agree that we the current applicants and sponsors must do something to let not only the government but also the whole country know about how terrible things are. This can affect anybody in this day and age of international students and extensive overseas travel by Australians, if not directly then through close family members such as children, grandchildren, nieces, nephews, and friends. And yet almost everyone who has to go through this process is entirely unprepared and frankly quite naive when they first have to find out what they'll be up against. I know I was, and I know other people also are when they say to me, "I thought a partner of an Australian automatically got citizenship?"

We need to be vocal about this, and we need to do this now. We need to let the government know that we're not happy with a massive 30% increase in fees within six months. We need to let them know that we're not happy to be treated as less than Australian citizens while we're subjected to inhumane waiting periods apart from the partners we have had the basic human right to choose. We're not happy that even with the fee paid and evidence submitted and processing time waited, it's still not a done deal, with no possibility of a refund of soon to be max. four grand!

I think you've definitely hit on a good point about Australian priorities on mental health. We should also write to research bodies currently pursuing mental health issues suggesting that they take this topic up. Perhaps it will cause the government to wake up when they see their beloved taxpayers are taking more and more sick leave and draining the healthcare system with problems created by this (their) process.

As for our own application, well, it is really quite straightforward. We've been together a long time, we're both young without previous relationships and no children, and he at least has only ever lived in his own country. The only thing is that he has a larger immediate family than is normal by Australian standards so perhaps that is indeed the reason it's taking a long time. However, I don't think that Applicant 2 differed in this respect.

I have been considering making a complaint but everyone close to me has tried to discourage me. "Don't make them angry, don't give them a reason to reject you or to delay the process further". And in the country I am in that may well occur. Similar stories were coming out of Egypt a couple of years ago. These people do have extraordinary power over our lives. So to be honest I have become a little scared to go through with this.

Luckily (or unluckily, actually) for me and my husband we have already had to spend a cumulative total of two full years apart, so we know that we are strong enough to deal with this when we have to do it again early next year (if the visa isn't granted within the next couple of months). The only thing is that we've been physically in the same place together 24/7 for the past two years so it will be a big adjustment to suddenly be in different countries again! Not looking forward to it, I can tell you that!

Thanks again for taking the time to reply so thoughtfully


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Adventuress said:


> Do you mean to differentiate between an Australian citizen by birth and an Australian citizen by naturalisation, or between an Australian citizen and an Australian permanent resident?
> 
> Because a citizen is a citizen as far as Australia is concerned, and as far as I know there is no differentiation made between born and naturalised citizens. Yes, there is a question about this on the form, but that's simply because a citizen by birth and a naturalised citizen have to provide different types of evidence for their citizenship (i.e. Australian birth certificate in the former case and a citizenship/naturalisation certificate in the latter). I am a naturalised citizen from about twenty years ago, and I have never been treated any differently from a person born in Australia. Perhaps you're assuming a similar system to the USA?
> 
> ...


The original aspect of citizen or permanent resident was what I was trying to establish. I said in another post that it is supposed to be a citizen is a citizen no matter how it was obtained and I don't know if immigration treats a naturalized citizen any differently from someone born in Australia.

My questions were trying to establish what possible reasons there were for the long wait that Mary has had. I agree with you that she is fortunate that she is able to wait with her husband in Australia and yes, they should be eligible for a PR for her husband when they finally do grant it.

Long processing times do seem to be seen when onshore processing is done (as well as sometimes some extremely short processing times). One thing that I can think of that might be slowing her application is the numbers of people applying from India as a region. When you look at the stats it is now the most common country for applications arriving at immigration so if they have limited resources for that region and quotas on people coming from there (even though partner visa isn't officially capped).

The only other thing I can think of is an incomplete application and perhaps she should see a migration agent to check her submission, or a problem with her husbands name being flagged by ASIO for extra checks or someone in his family (not saying he has done anything wrong but he may have a similar name to someone who has).

Hope Mary gets it all sorted soon and hope you get yours resolved soon too Adventuress.

Kttykat


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

kttykat said:


> The original aspect of citizen or permanent resident was what I was trying to establish. I said in another post that it is supposed to be a citizen is a citizen no matter how it was obtained and I don't know if immigration treats a naturalized citizen any differently from someone born in Australia.
> 
> My questions were trying to establish what possible reasons there were for the long wait that Mary has had. I agree with you that she is fortunate that she is able to wait with her husband in Australia and yes, they should be eligible for a PR for her husband when they finally do grant it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kttykat. Yes, it's pretty damn hard to say what goes on in the Department regarding this process, and there's probably no use hoping for it to become any more transparent. Right now it's about as clear as mud, isn't it? 

Wishing you a speedy grant and a lovely honeymoon soon


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Adventuress said:


> Thanks, Kttykat. Yes, it's pretty damn hard to say what goes on in the Department regarding this process, and there's probably no use hoping for it to become any more transparent. Right now it's about as clear as mud, isn't it?
> 
> Wishing you a speedy grant and a lovely honeymoon soon


Thanks Adventuress,
I think you summed it up with "It is as clear as mud" It is one of the reasons I spend so much time here is to get some insight as to what immigration actually does, since what they say they do and what actually happens doesn't seem to be the case.

Kttykat


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh, tell me about it! I wonder, could we sue them for false advertising?  

Here's hoping we all get our visas soon!


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Thanks Adventuress,
> I think you summed it up with "It is as clear as mud" It is one of the reasons I spend so much time here is to get some insight as to what immigration actually does, since what they say they do and what actually happens doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> Kttykat


I agree i think the immigration department think they r god ..


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

mary79 said:


> I agree i think the immigration department think they r god ..


Hopefully my husband will get his tr before christmas ... `wishfull thinking ` haha


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

Adventuress said:


> Hi crasht,
> 
> Many thanks for your detailed response and for your support.
> 
> ...


Hi Adventuress,

I have a friend studying Psychology at this very moment and I believe is about to choose a real life study case... this would be perfect I think. I have already suggested it to her in a detailed email and she has already been witness to my situation over the duration. Hopefully it interests her enough, but I also suggested mentioning it to other students if she chooses not to analyse this.

See how we go.


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

It is now 7 months since we made our application. Having waited two more months since I Iast contacted the embassy, I emailed again giving an update on our circumstances (namely that I have to go back to Australia by myself in three weeks) and asking whether my husband's visa might be processed soon after that time. I received the stock standard response: "Kindly note the application is under normal process. Please be assured that you will be contacted upon further updates."

Meanwhile, it is now four and a half months since we were first told that we'd be interviewed "in the near future". That's a third of a year - not exactly near future. At the very least, I wish they could finally get this interview out of the way, surely almost five months since they were ready is enough to actually do it? I simply don't understand how two applications made three weeks apart could be so different in processing times - one done within three months and the other still going after seven! Simply fed up.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

I have no words, Adventuress. I am in eight month too.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Adventuress.  I hope maybe they just decided not to interview you after all and that this email, despite their non-response, will light a fire under them and they'll go back to looking at your application again. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

All I can say is I'm so sorry to hear all this and: what I wouldn't give for a peek behind the DIAC curtain!


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your support.

After two and a half months had passed since they'd promised we'd be interviewed, and we'd heard nothing, I also thought that maybe it meant they'd decided not to do it. But when I asked about this at that time, the response was, "you will be interviewed, and it will be in the near future." Now another two months has passed with nothing. I don't understand why they can't simply get their act together and do the things they tell us they will do.

In my latest email to them I also said that if they need additional documents, they should consider that it would be easier for us to comply with such a request while I'm still in the country (I'm the one who doe the paperwork in our marriage) - after this I'm expecting they might want additional stuff after I've already left and then it'd be very difficult to arrange because all the documents would be left in the country I'm leaving!


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Adventuress said:


> Thank you everyone for your support.
> 
> After two and a half months had passed since they'd promised we'd be interviewed, and we'd heard nothing, I also thought that maybe it meant they'd decided not to do it. But when I asked about this at that time, the response was, "you will be interviewed, and it will be in the near future." Now another two months has passed with nothing. I don't understand why they can't simply get their act together and do the things they tell us they will do.
> 
> In my latest email to them I also said that if they need additional documents, they should consider that it would be easier for us to comply with such a request while I'm still in the country (I'm the one who doe the paperwork in our marriage) - after this I'm expecting they might want additional stuff after I've already left and then it'd be very difficult to arrange because all the documents would be left in the country I'm leaving!


Sorry to hear about the lack of progress :-( I guess the most frustrating part at this point wouldn't even be the power they have over your future anymore - it's their "dominant" position in the situation; they have all the power so you'd feel like you can't tell them how it is when something like this gets to the point of just strange, because they still make the rules and have the final say. If any other institution does not uphold promises or even indications, and it gets to this point, most people would file a complaint of some kind... but who's gonna file a complaint with DIAC when their visa application is still being processed? Even if DIAC would never hold it against your application, few would feel comfortable doing it as we've all sacrificed so much to ask them to accept us. I can't even imagine how hard it must be for you to deal with that.


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

I think the one and only problem with this whole system is that no one can supervise them. There is no one people can go to and complain, really, and no one to look at everything that's going on and see if it is working the way it should. Even countries get controlled by something, can even be sentenced, how come DIAC is so powerful? Why is there NOTHING anyone can do to threaten them? 
I know that back in my country immigration gets frequently publicly accused of all sorts of stuff if they decide not to let people in or stay that not even have family bonds there. It is ridiculous, how can the australian immigration be so untouchable? 

I know I have nothing to complain about as I applied just over a month ago. (Although someone else who applied in Sydney 2 days after me somehow got his visa at the very beginning of January despite the Christmas holidays. No offense, I'm really happy for that person, but seriously what the hell?) I am just a bit scared of all these months before me with nothing happening.

My heart goes out to all the people who are waiting at the moment! Hang in there!


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok, after the udpate I've just received I am livid.

I've just heard of a fourth applicant going through this same processing centre who, like the second, was granted in three months. Only this one applied in November!

Now, the pattern (not that there really is any rhyme or reason to call it a pattern) looks like this:

Applicant 1: applied May, still waiting after 9 months
Applicant 2: applied June, granted in 3 months
Applicant 3: applied June, still waiting after 8 months
Applicant 4: applied November, granted after 3 months

(We are Applicant 3)

What the hell is going on?!


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

(accidental double post - moderators, please delete)


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

Adventuress said:


> Ok, after the udpate I've just received I am livid.
> 
> I've just heard of a fourth applicant going through this same processing centre who, like the second, was granted in three months. Only this one applied in November!
> 
> ...


Knowing that one applicant has been granted a visa in such a short period of time is bad, now knowing of a second case makes it worse.
Honestly I would send an email to DIAC and to the embassy ( anonymous) reporting this.
As for the embassy you can even let them know that you will be filing a complaint as there seems to be some suspicious "reason" why certain visa get approved in such short notice.

Yo can even let them know that you know that there were no compelling reason to justify both visas being processed so soon.

I sorry but I feel that now its obvious that something is going on. Money under the table, connections, who knows?! It's not fair and they should know that you are on top of it.

Hang in there
Xx


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Argh! This is doing my head in.

Meanwhile, it has now also been almost six months since they said we'd be interviewed "in the near future".

We were told when our tourist visa was processed in 2011 that if he complied with his conditions and didn't overstay, his partner visa application would be viewed in a favourable light. He came back before it expired and we payed the two grand to make this application, "the right way". The others didn't visit Australia, and they get through so quickly.

I simply don't understand what they're doing.


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

If there are others reading the forum who have applied in Jordan for a partner visa, then please, I implore you to post about your experiences.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Adventuress said:


> If there are others reading the forum who have applied in Jordan for a partner visa, then please, I implore you to post about your experiences.


Honey what a terrible thing to know that you are still waiting while others who have put their application in recently have been approved.

I am sure you have nothing against those people but the system that allows for sure great inequality.

Have they told you why you are still waiting? Any indication as to the hold up? How are you holding up emotionally/mentally? Are you with your love now or apart?

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you for your contact, it does help.

I have been in Australia for the past couple of weeks, so we are now apart.

Of course, I don't have anything against the people themselves, and I'm happy for them that they found their way out of this system. But the system isn't working this way! We haven't been told anything as to the reasons for the hold up, nothing except "the application is under normal process".

I think I shall make a complaint.

Thanks, Mel, for being there, I know it is not easy for you right now. I am always here for you also xx


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Adventuress said:


> Thank you for your contact, it does help.
> 
> I have been in Australia for the past couple of weeks, so we are now apart.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you are "home" with other family and friends where you are right now...is this right?

I think it is fair to say that there is reason to complain...but I fear you will get a response along the lines of "each case is judged on it's merits and approved accordingly. Hogwash!

Well I wrote to my CO and luckily it was in one of my more lucid moments and I was pleasant but asked her why she has said in one point of refusal that we hadn't provided further details re the residences card when we had.

She has responded that she will get back to me within the day.


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Excellent! In fact now that you mention it I am sure I have read of others who have questioned a decision based on false information from the case officer, who then got a favourable response. You must be firm. Did your PMV case officer also process your tourist visa application?

Yes, I am back at 'home' with plenty of things to be getting on with and a good support network, but believe me I am tired of our periods apart! And we've had several, 9 months, 6 months, 6 months, 4 months... and now another who knows how many!

I have other reasons to complain to regarding the interview thing and their refusal to identify themselves in communication. I will be asking how the Department can claim that "applications are processed in order of lodgement" when that is so clearly untrue.

However, I am quite a bit afraid of making the step ad identifying myself, because as you know, these people wield such terrible power...


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Adventuress said:


> Excellent! In fact now that you mention it I am sure I have read of others who have questioned a decision based on false information from the case officer, who then got a favourable response. You must be firm. Did your PMV case officer also process your tourist visa application?
> 
> Yes, I am back at 'home' with plenty of things to be getting on with and a good support network, but believe me I am tired of our periods apart! And we've had several, 9 months, 6 months, 6 months, 4 months... and now another who knows how many!
> 
> ...


Oh I am so glad to hear that you have a good support network...that was one of my concerns for you but I still know that in a crowd you can feel completely alone 8-(

Yes well I did question it, not expecting to have anything change with the decision, but now that I have there is a glimmer of hope in my heart. Let's see what God can do. It does show to me though that she didn't really do the work...this one is clear cut...the others where I sent in all of the information about supporting him is a little let so.

Anyway what can we do.....I know complaining seems risky but I think you have a good few points...I would definitely include the not identifying themselves.

Will let you know the outcome of the CO review of the residence card.


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes, please do. All my my hopes are with you!

I will see if I can get up the courage to do something about our situation, and will keep you posted xx


----------

